# Will you be in Seville in February?



## TVResearch

Exciting New Travel show for UK television is looking to interview holidaymakers in Seville

Outlineproductions will be filming an exciting new travel programme in Seville between 14th and 16th February 2010. We are looking for contributors to appear in our programme. If you are on holiday in Seville during this period and are interested in appearing in our programme, we would love to hear from you. Please get in touch on the contact details below:

Katie: (Office hours) +44 207 424 7643
Alyssa: (Office hours) +44 207 424 7619 

From the 6th February please call +34 652278290 or pm the team. Thank you!


----------



## Veronica

TVResearch said:


> Exciting New Travel show for UK television is looking to interview holidaymakers in Seville
> 
> Outlineproductions will be filming an exciting new travel programme in Seville between 14th and 16th February 2010. We are looking for contributors to appear in our programme. If you are on holiday in Seville during this period and are interested in appearing in our programme, we would love to hear from you. Please get in touch on the contact details below:
> 
> Katie: (Office hours) +44 207 424 7643
> Alyssa: (Office hours) +44 207 424 7619
> 
> From the 6th February please call +34 652278290 or pm the team. Thank you!




I have moved this thread to the media request section. Please do not post this sort of post on the main forum. 
Thank you


----------

